# Cannot Install IE6



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

My pc is 7 years old and I am running Windows ME. It has been freezing up on me and taking forever to boot up. I did a system recovery and now it is even worse. I am unable to install IE6. The error message I receive is:

Setup unable to install all of the components. Close all applications and run setup again. I have done that several times and I still get the same messsage and cannot install IE6.

When I tried to use Office Winword all of my documents were little boxes. There wasn't any text. What happened? Is there any way that I can get my documents back to their text form?

I am waiting for Vista to come out with its first patch before I invest in a new pc. Do I need to order that new pc now?

Please help..

Here is my Hijack log in caase you need it:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:25:20 AM, on 6/5/2007
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\TOPSPEED\2.0\AOLTSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\TOPSPEED\2.0\AOLTPSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\1176766930\EE\AOLSOFTWARE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\1176766930\EE\SERVICES\ANTISPYWAREAPP\VER2_0_32_1\AOLSP SCHEDULER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\1176766930\EE\AOLSOFTWARE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS\ANYTHING.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://hp.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://hp.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://hp.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1176766930\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Pitstop Optimize Scheduler] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize\PCPOptimize.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL TopSpeedMonitor] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMremind.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_11\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_11\BIN\SSV.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/share...83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/share...,20/McGDMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shock...ash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BB383206-6DA1-4E80-B62A-3DF950FCC697} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

That is an old bug that MS never managed to workaround (or even admit it).

It's typical of WinME when upgrading to IE6SP1.

I did it this way:

Go to My Computer - Tools - Folder Options - View:
- Select "Show hidden files and folders", click Apply - OK

Create a folder named "Old uninstall".

Go to folder C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Uninstall Information.

Now Edit - Select All - Cut all files.

Open "Old uninstall" folder and paste the files.

You will now be able to install all the troublesome components.

If everything works as expected, you can delete the "Old Uninstall" folder and the files you moved.

Good luck,

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG..for your Startup issue check.
http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig 
http://sysinfo.org/startuplist.php 
Minimum needed for ME.
ScanRegistry..System Tray..StatetMgr..Anti-virus..Firewall.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Zee, Thank you, thank you, thank you. The only thing that Setup was unable to install was Visual Basic Script. Don't know if that is important or not. Is there any way I can recoup my Word documents that have turned to all blocks? See below. Well, the blocks don't show up here. I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks again,
Ro
ì¥Á M ð ¿ b

bjbjâ=â= " &#8364;W &#8364;W b
ÿÿ ÿÿ ÿÿ l ¼ ¼ ¼ ¼ ¼ ¼ ¼ Ð ¨
¨
¨
¨


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Install this:

Windows Script 5.6 for Windows 98, Windows Millennium Edition, and Windows NT 4.0

Regarding your Word documents, are you sure nothing weird happened?

If you restored the PC, I'm almost sure that corrupted your documents and if you don't have an external backup (CD, DVD, flash drive), I fear they are gone.

Have you tried creating a new Word document? Is it correctly saved and readable?

Zee


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Zee, unfortunately, I did not back up my word documents before I did the restore on my pc. I thought I had them on my flash drive along with my other programs. Wrong.............Oh well. Actually I do have word documents that are fine, that were created after I performed the restore. Oh well. Was kind of hoping there might be some way to transfer them back to their original state. 

Thanks again for all of your help.

Ro


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Zee, You won't believe.............. I went into Word to check my documents again and for some reason decided to scroll down. The documents are in tact. I don't know where those symbols and little boxes came from at the beginning of the documents and they are also at the end of the documents. Anyway. I am very happy my documents are in tact and I am now putting Word onto my Flash drive. 

Thanks again for all your help.

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

There are several applications that claim they can recover corrupted Word documents:

DocRepair
Evaluation version allows you to preview the recovered document, but you cannot save it.

Kernel for Word Recovery - Professional Word Document Repair Utility

OfficeFix 5.94
Trial version with "Save" disabled

And many more if you google for it.

Didn't find a free one though...

Good luck,

Zee

Edit: Posted without refreshing...
Great news Ro!
Really happy for you.

Cheers!


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Zee, I was so happy that my documents were in tact I forgot the download for Visual Basic Script unsuccessful. Error message:

Plugin Installer could not detect the appropriate browser installation directory. (Error:0x80070002)

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I know this may be tiresome, but could you retry the steps I posted above and try a new reinstall of IE6SP1?

Zee


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

I reinstalled IE6SP1 according to your instructions and it is the same thing. I closed all running programs before installing IE6SP1. Visual Basic Script does not install. I have gone to the Windows Update site, and the site does not even scan for updates. When I do go to the site I get a pop up box that says: Install on Demand 

To display this page correctly you need to download and install the following components. Visual Basic Scripting Support.

Download Size 0 KB (Available locally)

For some reason I cannot download the VBS. I would really appreciate if you could find a solution to this problem.

Thanks in advance.

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You can try downloading the dull IE6SP1 package (47MB) from this website:

http://www.greenapple.com/support/software/browsers/default.htm

The first version on your left (application: Internet Explorer v6.0sp1 July 2003 Update) should be selected.

Try running that ad see if it installs the missing component.

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I will be away and therefore unable to follow up on this for a few days.

Hopefully when I return the news will be good...

Some maintenance may also help.

You should the free ScanDefrag. It is the most advanced disk maintenance program there is. It runs Disk Cleanup, ScanDisk, and Disk Defragmenter.

It's easy to setup and use, and it can deal with problems like "drive's contents have changed: restarting...".

Get it and read about all the options it has that you can use. It is a small download.

http://home.earthlink.net/~bblanton2/scandefrag/main.htm
http://www.blueorbsoft.com/scandefrag/index.html

First configure Disk Cleanup (tick all options), then ScanDisk (as suggested by ScanDefrag and select "Thorough") and at last Disk Defragmenter.

Click RUN and let the process finish. If the HDD is as messy as it sounds, it may take a while to finish the 3 processes, but be patient, it will pay back.

If the problem persists try installing the Windows Script 5.6 (link above) after running this tool.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Log looks fine, I would suggest getting a backup of your data and testing the hard drive.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Zee, I downloaded the defrag from earthlink and proceeded to follow all of your instructions. Unfortunately I am still at the same place. I receive 2 error messages ie:

Install on Demand To display this page correctly you need to download and install the following components. Visual Basic Scripting Support Download size 0 KB (available locally)

Don't understand how it can be 0 KB Second error message

Internet Explorer Script Error

! An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 1093
Character: 1
Error: Object expected
Code: 0
URL: MCP::C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MCUA213.TMP\VSOINS.UI::


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't finish the above message.

URL: MCP::C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MCUA213.TMP\VSOINS.UI::default.htm

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? I click YES

I am able to access the web to play games, although I do have problems with American Greetings making cards. I just close it out and go back the next day and finish what I started. My one survey site I cannot access. 

Am hoping Vista comes out with their first patch shortly so I can purchase a new pc and be done with these problems. Patience, patience and more patience. If you have any other suggestions I will be willing to try them.

Thanks again for all of your help.

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Ro,

Disable the Install On Demand Feature:

1. On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
2. Click the Advanced tab. 
3. Under Browsing, click to clear the Enable Install On Demand or the Enable Install On Demand (Internet Explorer) and/or Enable Install On Demand (Other) check boxes. 
4. Click OK.

Restart the PC.

Download CCleaner:

www.ccleaner.com

I would suggest the slim version (English only, no toolbar), that you can download here:

http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds.aspx

Install and launch.

By default it will open the Cleaner section.

Tick all items under the Windows and Applications tabs.

Hit the "Run cleaner" button and IMMEDIATELY reboot when it finishes.

Now go to Control Panel > Add/Remove >Programs.

Double-click Microsoft Internet Explorer and select Add a component.

Make sure all items are UNticked except Visual Basic Scripting Support.

Click Next > OK and follow the prompts.

Did it install this time?

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If the above doesn't help...

A) Rename the Setup Log Files

1. Click Start, point to Search, and then click For Files or Folders.
2. In the Search for files or folders named box, type "Active Setup Log.txt";" IE Setup Log.txt".
3. In the Look in list, select My Computer, and then click Search Now.
4. In the Search Results pane, right-click Active Setup Log.txt and then click Rename.
5. Rename Active Setup Log.txt to oldsetup log.txt, and then press ENTER.
6. Right-click IE Setup Log.txt, and then click Rename.
7. Rename IE Setup Log.txt to oldIE Setup Log.txt, and then press ENTER.
8. On the File menu, click Close.

B) Remove the Windows Update Setup Files Folder, if this folder exists, delete it:

1. Start Windows Explorer, and then expand the folder in which Windows is installed.
2. Right-click Windows Update Setup Files, and then click Delete.
3. On the Confirm Folder Delete message that appears, click Yes.
4. If you are prompted to confirm the removal of files or folders, click Yes to All.

Info source for a.m. steps:

You Cannot Finish Installing or Upgrading Internet Explorer

Try installing VBS Support after this cleanup.

Again... good luck.

Zee


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Zee, My pc would not shut down Sun. nite so I had to turn it off on the tower. Monday morning it would not boot up, I was able to boot it up in Safe Mode. I then ran the ScanDisk program again which took all day. I was afraid to turn my pc off because I felt it wouldn't boot up again. I Downloaded Ccleaner and followed the rest of your intructions, which didn't work. In Add/Remove>Programs. There weren't any items to untick after I selected Add a component. The Win Update box came up again and I tried again to reinstall IE & internet tools to no avail. I am going to try your last suggestion and hopefully that will work. I was able to backup Word and my AOL organize onto my flash drive; so something was accomplished.

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Something may be seriously wrong with that system.

VBS support not installing with IE6SP1 is not uncommon, but I'm surprised Windows Script didn't...

If your data is safely backed up and your next troubleshooting steps fail, you may be looking at a full reinstall from scratch, i.e., format HDD and reinstall Windows.

Do you have a WinME CD and a valid product key?

Anyway good luck again, I'll be listening.

Zee


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Zee, I have followed all of the instructions you gave with no results. I really do not want to do a complete reinstall as then I will have to reinstall all of my programs. If I have to do that I may just as well get a new pc and install them on the new pc. After going through all of your instructions I tried going again to Control Panel>Add Remove>Programs and clicked IE Repair. I figured I tried everything elso so why not try that. When that finished I rebooted and again tried Control Panel>Add Remove>Programs>Add a component and I came up with the Windows Update: Internet Explorer and Internet Tools, same old, same old.

All of the pictures I had saved have also changed. I do have them backed up onto cd's so that really isn't a problem. I cannot access my card web site other than that I will just tolerate the kinks and hopefully Vista will come out with it's patch sooner than later. If not, then I will just get a new pc and hope for the best.

Thanks again for all of your help.

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Ro,

I am sorry nothing has helped (or very little).

The system seems to be in quite a bad shape.

For web surfing I can suggest you install and try Firefox:

http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/pgbffx/index.html

I don't know if that will help your issues, but we never know.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I do use Mozilla Firefox the majority of the time. I still say these pc's have minds of their own. I was not able to access one of my survey sites for about 2 weeks, today it worked fine. As I said my pc is 7 - 8 years old and has served me well. I will just try and hang on until Vista comes out with their patch. Hopefully it will be sooner than later. 

I do thank you again for all of the help you tried to give me. Unfortunately, nothing worked, but we tried. Who knows, the way things are going it just might resolve itself.....

Ro


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

:up: 

Zee


----------



## amiedanny (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I have several problems starting with the fact that our computer crashed this morning, wouldn't start up for whatever reason. We finally used the Recover and got just about everything back except Audio and now it won't play our videos in Windows Media Player; perhaps something to do with a Codec?

In trying to download current video codecs, I get sent somewhere else for 'verification' and THAT doesn't work, giving me this message:

plugin installer could not detect appropriate browser installation directory

and something about IE6 not installing correctly.

I feel like I'm going in circles, can anyone help me? Thanks!

(I've tried one of the suggestions above, but can not get to Explorer's Uninstallation files, they're just not there)


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You should start your own question at

 Windows NT/2000/XP

Good luck.

Zee


----------

